# Do I go it alone or try IVF?



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I am going to trying to get pregnant via donor sperm using Cryos.  My ovulation is all over and there is no help for me on the NHS apparently until I have known fertility problems!!  My quandary is, do I use it for 3 goes of home insemination or do I blow it all on one for of IVF if I save up a little more?  It's taken me 3 years almost to save £2500 to be able to do this so I know I this is my only chance as I can't wait 3 years to save up again as I turn 36 this year.  I just am so stressed right now which I know not the best place to be when wanting to try to conceive.  I don't know what to do and I've no one to ask for advice as my GP useless!

I was also wondering if I should get some private blood tests done to check my egg reserve, hormone level?  But are they expensive? Reliable?

Any help and advice much appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

alittlenervous said:


> I am going to trying to get pregnant via donor sperm using Cryos. My ovulation is all over and there is no help for me on the NHS apparently until I have known fertility problems!! My quandary is, do I use it for 3 goes of home insemination or do I blow it all on one for of IVF if I save up a little more? It's taken me 3 years almost to save £2500 to be able to do this so I know I this is my only chance as I can't wait 3 years to save up again as I turn 36 this year. I just am so stressed right now which I know not the best place to be when wanting to try to conceive. I don't know what to do and I've no one to ask for advice as my GP useless!
> 
> I was also wondering if I should get some private blood tests done to check my egg reserve, hormone level? But are they expensive? Reliable?
> 
> Any help and advice much appreciated. Thank you


Any treatment is potentially pointless if you have issues so I would at least spend out on a fsh/amh/hycosy- totalling probably £500. An outlay but better than losing all of your savings.

This will dictate best course of action.

Incidentally treatment abroad maybe cheaper for ivf.

On a side note, if things are this tight financially will you be able to cope with a baby financially speaking? It's really tough and I have been gifted lots of handmedowns.....smp is a tiny amount.

Hth


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you for your reply 

Yes will be ok financially to look after a child, I have support around me who can help with that if I get desperate but generally I am ok in that respect if I didn't have money to put away each month for fertility treatment I'd be ok so that would just go on the baby if I am blessed enough to have one  

I have looked into AMC and FSH tests.  That's what I have been considering to get done just at that crossroads now of wait a while longer but then worry as I am almost 36 and do I have time to wait even 6 months or just start trying insemination in March but then waste it as my ovulation comes anywhere day 14 to day 21 and sperm in a tank doesn't wait that long.

A lottery win tonight would be nice lol.  Seriously though everything comes down to money and knowing the best way to spend it to get the best chance of conception.

Thank you again for your reply x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I would definitely do the blood tests now, that tells you where you stand!

I know that on the cryos thread there was talk of a tank lasting ten days, so maybe worth contacting cryos direct to inquire after the blood results.

Good luck.


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for your advice, I do appreciate and sorry for posting panicky, the getting to the point of wanting to try has kicked off the anxiety and endless what ifs.

Congratulations on your little one


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

alittlenervous said:


> Thank you so much for your advice, I do appreciate and sorry for posting panicky, the getting to the point of wanting to try has kicked off the anxiety and endless what ifs.
> 
> Congratulations on your little one


Don't worry I remember that feeling well- I'm now in my forties so knew not only was my medical history a challenge but my biological clock was well and truly ticking!

Good luck


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

as Me, Myself and I also remember that feeling, even now I have days where I panic. I agree with Me, Myself and treatment abroad is cheaper option particularly I would think on ivf treatment in Czech and Poland, but be aware they do not treat singles. And if yr gp is useless iI would consider making an appointment with a fertility specialist  who will help  throughout yr treatment journey. Keep my fingers crossed. Good luck with yr journey


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Look into Cyprus for IVF treatment. 
I am here currently as a single woman using donor sperm from Cryos. 
Had embryo transfer 2 days ago!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Firstly, don't panic about your age. Yes, fertility declines at the age of 35, but it doesn't happen over night, it declines over years.

Get your AMH checked first and this will give you an indication of you egg reserve.  I had my second cycle of IVF at 39 yrs of age and it worked.

Good luck
X


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

*alittlenervous* I had my AMH tested by buying a home test from Zita West which was about £100-150 (sorry I can't remeber exactly). They send you a little test kit in the post and you prick your finger and bleed into a small vial. You send this off and within a day or so I had my results via a telephone call from a Doctor who talked to me about my results and was really lovely and open to answering questions. Something like this might help?


----------



## Delphine31 (Oct 24, 2014)

You can get AMH tests done at a private clinic for £70-100 depending on area. 

But, see a different GP and see what tests they are willing to run for you. My GP ran LH tests, FSH and all the infection tests my fertility clinic wanted.

I wouldn't bother forking out £400 for a HyCoSy if you might go straight to IVF. I don't know for sure, but I'm sure one of the IVF experts here will correct me if I'm wrong when I say that if you have IVF then whether your fallopian tubes are clear becomes irrelevant? 

Home insemination does not have the same success rates as IUI at a clinic I don't think (because with IUI they put the sperm into your uterus so it has less far to swim). Something I have noticed reading lots of women's signatures on here is that many seem to have gone on a journey of a number of failed IUIs and then moved to IVF and (often on the first attempt) had success. This has made me change my game plan and I've decided that if I have two failed IUIs I'll move straight onto IVF (where as I'd planned on 5 IUI attempts).


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Delphine31 said:


> You can get AMH tests done at a private clinic for £70-100 depending on area.
> 
> But, see a different GP and see what tests they are willing to run for you. My GP ran LH tests, FSH and all the infection tests my fertility clinic wanted.
> 
> ...


I would say anecdotally I know more women successful via HI than iui! I can only assume due to repeated inseminations. Many clinics aren't open weekends so if you peak Friday don't get iui until Monday! Also most don't check via scan if timing is good. Given that many say that ds only lives for twelve hours iui is almost destined to fail....


----------



## Delphine31 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, there's definitely an issue with frozen sperm not living long, so it depends whether home insemination will be with fresh sperm or frozen sperm.


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone, just been reading all these replies

My Gp did fertility blood tests and last month showed I didn't ovulate and prolactin was elevated so I am having repeat ones this cycle.  This Thursday will be 6 days after I got the positive ovulation but as it's Easter and everywhere closed I can't go ideally on the Friday so Thursday it is.  

When I do start to try HI it will be with frozen sperm as I have no friends I can ask to be a donor, any men I do know in relationships.  So depending on these next blood results will be going from them.  GP said if still off she will refer me to gynae for further investigations.  This month I am certain I ovulated as had the signs, the pinchy pain, the excess CM, the bit of nausea BUT I am also concerned as in the 9 month or so been off the pill only had that twice so worried only ovulated twice.  This month ovulated day 14 last month when I got the positive ovulation result was day 25 and I didn't ovulate.  A little concerned but will see what these results hold

Thank you everyone x


----------

